# Corel DRAW X5 // Frage



## bragg (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Ich wüsste gern wie ich Objekte mit den Pfeiltasten um 1 Pixel verschieben kann. Wenn ich es jetzt mache, dann verschiebt er es immer viel zu weit...
Weiß wer Rat?

Danke.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Juli 2011)

Hi,
such mal in der Hilfe nach „Schrittweitenabstand“.

Grüße


----------

